# XDM Torture Test?



## Poink88

Has anyone seen an XDM torture test yet?

I've seen/read one for XD but cannot find one for XDM.

Thanks.


----------



## rccola712

A little searching on Google and the search feature here gave me this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17673

Its got some pretty good links and opinions of others. I don't believe you'll find too many tests out there, they just simply haven't been tested, especially torture tested like Glocks have. :smt068


----------



## Boss

I checked it out, that torture test is pretty cool. Glad to see how well it performed.


----------

